
Researchers use Kinect to scan T. rex skull - el_duderino
https://news.mit.edu/2017/kinect-3-d-scan-t-rex-skull-0705
======
sohkamyung
Link to the paper on PlosONE [1]

[1] "A method for rapid 3D scanning and replication of large paleontological
specimens" [
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0179264)
]

